# natural plant food pest preventative



## skunk (Aug 18, 2005)

hello people thanks 4 all my replies to questions . but 4 some that  still ask same ol questions about red things and black things on there plants .i have been tomatoe farmer 4 a decade my betterboy tamatoes have been the size of softballs 4 the last 4 years and i havent used a bit of seven dust or malathion or any kind of pest chemical last 4 out of 10 years.reason being i get oak and cedar logs and burn them in march use the ash to till in 4 fertilization then i save some 4 my plants and dust them with the ash every 2 weeks or more depending on if it rains or not.make great natural pestiside 4 all natural plant eating bugs. not even a problems with japenese beatles. well i hope every one didnt already know this  but im not sure if it will work with pot plants or not with the fertilizing but surely it will work with all amphids/mites/ beatles. may have to ask 1 of the senior memer in here to see if it would be to much of some fertilizing or not .


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's what Ed Rosenthal says re: wood ash as fertilizer: "contains P and K.  Water-soluable.  Very alkaline except with acid wood such as walnut."

It seems to me than dust on the leaves would inbit growth somewhat.

I use homemade pepper/garlic spray as a preventitive, also applied every 2 weeks.


----------



## skunk (Aug 18, 2005)

ganja ganja ganja dude you love really like this webpage too lol.ty 4 answering most of my questions . but got 1 more lol. just got back from hardware store with a 16 oz botlle of ,dragon,vegetable bloom set spray.active ingredient Cytokinin as Kinetine,       based on biological activity...............0.00008%  inert ingredients99.99992% . also picked up a bag of hydrated lime 4 my ph .analysis is .........(ca)34.20% mg...20.40%...(ca)oxide46.50%....(mg) oxide32% min.....(CCE)131.70%..(ENV)129.52% DERIVED FROM GROUND LIMESTONE .should i keep my ph same as my tomatoes at 7 . or should it be more or less tvm..


----------



## skunk (Aug 18, 2005)

oops ps why cant i get into the para chat room . my java loads and it erases everything even this page after looking at java 4 5 min.


----------

